# What do you think



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Right...

My brother has just anounced hes getting married in 7 wks ....fab really pleased for him & his girlfriend...(shes lovely)

BUT

His girlfriends mom is v poorly (hence the rush)...
do you think this dress would be ok for me to wear ....ive brought it & fits a treat & dh said looks really nice ...but its black & white/cream ...was going to jazz it up with either cerise pink accesories or lime green or red ....TRUTHFULLY do you think its in bad taste to wear this ??...

Its on the debenhams website & item number is 0080108304

Your thoughts appreciated...

Hope XXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_18773_798435_-1 

I like it - yep bright accessories will be lovely with it 

/links


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Dizzy & CONGRATS on your    ...fab news !!

Im just worried that 'black & cream might not be 'right' due to circumstances .....

Im useless at dressing up & never wear jewelry....

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I like it and don't think its inappropriate - have a lovely day 

DeeDee x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Me too, jazz it up with colours & it will be fab.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Its a lovely dress and like the others say some bright accessories will jazz it up a treat


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I like it....x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Yup I like it to, I wore a similar one last May to a wedding.  



donna x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is lovely and will be great for the wedding.I've been to a couple of weddings recently and black and white dresses are really in at the moment. With the bright accessories will be perfect.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

It's lovely, I nearly bought it for a wedding I went to a few weeks ago where brides father was terminally ill (died 3 weeks later) I ended up with a different one but not for that reason. it's a lovely dress and black & white, black & cream are very "in" at the moment! I'm sure they won't give it a second thought hun.

How about a colourful wrap for round your shoulders and maybe shoes the same colour?

Could put something like this with it with matching shoes

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_72349_819705_-1

Don't know whether you're wearing hats or fascinators but you could then put a fascinator with it -

http://www.treasurebox.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductDetailID=93583

and some nice shoes and bag which match your little wrap

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_17806_1019934_-1

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_63323_682191_-1

You might hate red  But you get the idea and you could substitute the red with bright pink or blue or anything with a black dress you have tonnes of options and you'll look gorgeous!

Good luck!

Axxxxx

/links


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya


THANKS ladies  .......

Im going to try it on again ......think its because 1) its SO different for me ...normally a jeans kinda girl & 2) just worried bout the black ..but those red accesories look fab !!.....( i brought it as was half price  )

Thans Hope XXXX


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jazz it up with some colour!  It'll look great, it's the same shape as the one I bought and it looked great on! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh it's a lovely dress. Yes I htink it will look fab and yes, splash a bit of colour in there and it will be absolutrely fine.

I wore a black and white dress last year to a wedding - thought it needed colour and dyed my hair ruby red to accesorise! (no, it did actually look nice, honest, buy OMG, very red for me!)

C~x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been to lots of weddings where women have worn black dresses. I've never given it a 2nd thought, and it's flowery it's not really the type of black dress you might wear to a funeral.

I think it's lovely.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks ladies  for all your comments ...however ...i had an awful dream last night & have returned the dress to debanhams....have got a 'multi~coloured ' one from Monsoon now & love it ....


XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

well if you wouldn't have felt comfortable in it you've done the right thing.  hope you enjoy the wedding xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Absolutely I agree with Donna, because you would have been self-concious all day and that's no good! 

Glad you're happy with the new one!  Love Monsoon dresses myself so sure its gorgeous! 

Axxx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Its a girl's prerogative to change her mind


----------

